# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Si ka ndryshuar jeta juaj ne 20 vjetet e pluralizmit?

## Albo

Shqiperi: Dhjetor 1990 - Dhjetor 2010

Kane kaluar plot 20 vjet qe nga rrezimi i rregjimit komunist dhe vendosja e pluralizmit dhe rendit demokratik ne vend. Eshte nje ky pervjetor i madh per demokracine shqiptare, pasi kane kaluar plot dy dekada pluralizem, kohe kjo qe ka sjelle me vete ndryshime te shumeanshme ne jeten e vendit dhe ne jeten e cdo shqiptari. Femijet e lindur ne dhjetor 2010 jane sot plot 20 vjet, dhe ky eshte brezi i pare shqiptar i lindur e rritur ne demokraci.

Ju ftoj te gjithe anetareve te forumit qe te reflektojne ne keto 20 vjet, duke rikthyer kujtimet e atyre 20 viteve me pare, jeten e asaj kohe, dhe duke e krahasuar me realitetin e sotem shqiptare.

- A ka ndryshuar Shqiperia ne keto 20 vjet?
- Ka qene ky nje ndryshim pozitiv apo negativ?
- Si ka ndryshuar jeta juaj ne keto 20 vjet?
- A jane emancipuar shqiptaret me kulturen e re demokratike ne keto 20 vjet?
- Cfare dallime shikoni trek brezi i ri i shqiptareve te lindur ne demokraci, me brezat e vjeter, te lindur nen rregjimin komunist?
- A jeni optimiste per te ardhmen e demokracise shqiptare?

Reflektim te gjate e te kendshem. Do te ishte mire qe cdo anetar te shprehi mendimin e tij te gjate e te plote, pa replikuar mendimin e anetareve te tjere. Mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e anetareve te tjere dhe te shprehni mendimin tuaj.

Albo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ah...shume pozitivisht.
A ka ndryshuar Shqiperia keto 20 vjet?Shume;nga nje parti socialiste... eshte bere me shume parti socialiste.....

----------


## Ksanthi

Sigurisht qe shqiperia ka ndryshuar ka vajtur drejt evropes drejt gropes.Jane shtuar depozitat bankare te kokave te medha dhe jane shtuar ata qe nuk kane buke te hane.ndryshim kolosal.

----------


## alem_de

Ne nje vend ku ka pak te pasur dhe shume te varfer nuk funksionon Demokracia.Per fat te keq kjo vihet re gjithmon e me shume ne Shqiperi.Shtresa e mesme mungon.

----------


## Station

> Shqiperi: Dhjetor 1990 - Dhjetor 2010
> 
> Kane kaluar plot 20 vjet qe nga rrezimi i rregjimit komunist dhe vendosja e pluralizmit dhe rendit demokratik ne vend. Eshte nje ky pervjetor i madh per demokracine shqiptare, pasi kane kaluar plot dy dekada pluralizem, kohe kjo qe ka sjelle me vete ndryshime te shumeanshme ne jeten e vendit dhe ne jeten e cdo shqiptari. Femijet e lindur ne dhjetor 2010 jane sot plot 20 vjet, dhe ky eshte brezi i pare shqiptar i lindur e rritur ne demokraci.
> 
> Ju ftoj te gjithe anetareve te forumit qe te reflektojne ne keto 20 vjet, duke rikthyer kujtimet e atyre 20 viteve me pare, jeten e asaj kohe, dhe duke e krahasuar me realitetin e sotem shqiptare.
> 
> *- A ka ndryshuar Shqiperia ne keto 20 vjet?
> - Ka qene ky nje ndryshim pozitiv apo negativ?
> - Si ka ndryshuar jeta juaj ne keto 20 vjet?
> ...


*-Sigurisht që Shqipëria ka ndryshuar
-Po të nxjerim rrezultanten do të na dali pozitiv por po të kthejm kokën mbrapa do rrënqethemi për gjith atë kohë të hedhur dëm.
-Emancipimi i shqiptarëve me kulturën demokratike më duket shum i mangët
-Sa për brezin e ri (me përjashtime të vogla) më duket se ka marë rrugën e m....
-Sigurisht që jam optimist se ndryshe do kisha vrarë veten.*
Pak a shumë në vija të përgjithëshme këto janë mendimet e mija (shkurt) në përgjigje të pyetjeve që ka shtruar Albo.

----------


## juniku

jam krejtesisht dakort me citimet e mesiperme !fatkeqesisht rame nga ferra ne drize !mendoj se keshtu funksionon systemi i kapitalit!xhungel e ashper !fatkeqesisht per neve se jemi popull i vuajtur !

----------


## ganimet

Kemi ndryshuar edhe ate shum .Dikur lenim shtepin vetem se sgjente njeriu te plaqkiste as gje ,tani i kemi te blinduar se tani kemi llaptop, tv,gjenerator,plot gjera moderne qe na i mbro gryka e kallashit dhe her pashere Sala me shok.

----------


## Dasius

> Shqiperi: Dhjetor 1990 - Dhjetor 2010
> - A ka ndryshuar Shqiperia ne keto 20 vjet?
> - Ka qene ky nje ndryshim pozitiv apo negativ?
> - Si ka ndryshuar jeta juaj ne keto 20 vjet?
> - A jane emancipuar shqiptaret me kulturen e re demokratike ne keto 20 vjet?
> - Cfare dallime shikoni trek brezi i ri i shqiptareve te lindur ne demokraci, me brezat e vjeter, te lindur nen rregjimin komunist?
> - A jeni optimiste per te ardhmen e demokracise shqiptare?
> Albo


Shqiperia ka ndryshuar. Eshte bere me e piset, me rremuje, me e shkaterruar, me kaos. Me shume njerez vdesin dhe me pak lindin. Te varferit varferohen, te pasurit pasurohen, pjesa tjeter heq te zite e ullirit per te krijuar kapital qe nje dite te bukur o nga natyra o nga shteti o nga i vellai, eshte e sigurt qe do ti iki per lesh.

Nuk mund te thuhet nese ka qene nje ndryshim pozitiv apo negativ, pasi shqiptaret kane mbetur po ata qe jane. Ia fusnin njeri tjetrit atehere, ia fusin njeri tjetrit edhe tani. Ne thelb populli Shqiptar nuk ka ndryshuar asnje grime. Shqiperia eshte po njesoj, vetem se ne rrethana te reja.

Jeta ime ne keto 20 vjet do te kishte qene padyshim me e bukur po te mos kisha qene spektator i eksodit masiv te 92'isht, 97's, pucit te 98's, Gerdecit dhe tash se fundmi edhe permbytjeve ne veri.

Shqiptaret as nuk kane qene emancipuar, e as kane per tu emancipuar ndonjehere me kulturen e re demokratike. Ashtu sic nuk pame ndonjehere komunizem prej verteti, ashtu edhe nuk kemi per te pare ndonjehere demokraci prej verteti. Made in Albania = shit.

Brezi i ri i lindur ne demokraci eshte kryekeput pjelle e denje e brezit me te vjeter, lindur ne komunizem, dhe i ka trasheguar te gjitha tiparet dalluese te ketij te fundit: dembelizem, paaftesi, mendjemadhesi, dritshkurter, kodoshllek, poshtersi, zili, injorance, etj.

Jo, nuk jam optimist per te ardhmen e Shqiperise. Ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete gjithmone bishti i kavallit, vendi me i varfer ne Europe, me i korruptuari, me koti. Me jepni nje arsye te vetme per te qene optimist per te ardhmen e Shqiperise dhe une do jem optimist per te gjitha.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> Si ka ndryshuar jeta juaj ne 20 vjetet e pluralizmit?


 Eshte bere 20 vjet me e shkurter. 

Dhe nuk kemi bere asnje hap para. Kur do t'a shohim shqiperine si gjithe Evropa?!!!!!
Keshtu kemi thirrur dikur!

----------


## Spaci

Shiperia ka ndryshuar me teper se vete shqiptaret...

----------


## arberi_fr

shqiperia po ndryshon shume si kosova me demokracin e demonave(komunistave)
Pa ndryshime apsolute
ata qe ishin ne kohen e titos,prape ata ne qeverisje ne cilen do kohe.

----------


## joss

Perveç lirise se shprehjes, asgje s`ka ndryshuar!!

----------


## Lady Oscar

shume njerez kane me shume se c'kane patur, por nuk ndihen te lumtur. cmim i larte ky i tranzicionit, se nuk di si ta quaj ndryshe (do te doja ta quaja liri, por ne fakt eshte rrumpalle).

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

Po si ska ndryshuar eshte ber shqiperia lufte per mbijetes , si xhungel mbijeton me i forti .

----------


## Colomba

> Shqiperi: Dhjetor 1990 - Dhjetor 2010
> 
> - A ka ndryshuar Shqiperia ne keto 20 vjet?
> - Ka qene ky nje ndryshim pozitiv apo negativ?
> - Si ka ndryshuar jeta juaj ne keto 20 vjet?
> - A jane emancipuar shqiptaret me kulturen e re demokratike ne keto 20 vjet?
> - Cfare dallime shikoni trek brezi i ri i shqiptareve te lindur ne demokraci, me brezat e vjeter, te lindur nen rregjimin komunist?
> - A jeni optimiste per te ardhmen e demokracise shqiptare?
> 
> Albo


-Sigurisht,me kalimin e viteve gjithcka ndryshon,varet pastaj si e jetojme ne ndryshimin pozitivisht apo negativisht.
-Ne pergjithesi pozitiv,por ka dhe shume rremuje,konfuzion si me thene nuk e ka gjetur ende guri vendin.
-Personalisht me ka ndryshuar jeta totalisht,jam rritur,jam diplomuar,kam nje profesion,nje vendbanim te ri,dhe e di c'fare dua nga jeta.
-Jane emancipuar,gjithsecili sipas menyres vet dhe si e koncepton emancipimin,disa nga deshira per tu emancipuar jane shturur,disa e kane kuptu drejt dhe me karar,disa kane ngelur fanatik te mentalitetit vjeter,e keshtu me radhe,nuk ka nje emancipim homogjen gjithsesi.
-Eshte e natyrshme te kete dallim midis brezave,kjo ndodh dhe ne vende te tjera qe nuk e kane kaluar regjimin komunist,keto ndryshime jane ne disa aspekte pozitive ne disa aspekte negative,p.sh brezi i vjeter(nese mund te quhet keshtu) eshte me i pergjegjshem,me i pregatitur tu bej balle veshtiresive,ka me teper shpirtin e sakrifices,dhe me teper stabilitet,cilesi qe rall i gjen tek brezi i ri.
Nderkohe qe brezi i ri eshte me spontan,me i raportueshem ne shoqeri,me pretendues (nuk kenaqet me pak,nuk e ka konceptin racion),me me pak paragjykime,jetone dhe lejojne te jetojne.Pastaj bresi i vjeter shume parime dheprincipe ,ia  ka trasheguar  brezit te ri dhe kjo i ben te ngjashem dhe te kuptueshem per njeri-tjetrin.
- Jam optimiste,shpresojme dhe urojme per dite me te mira,i meriton Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret.

----------


## -BATO-

*A ka ndryshuar Shqipëria në këto 20 vjet?*

Ka ndryshuar shumë.

*Ka qenë ky një ndryshim pozitiv apo negativ?*

Ka pasur gjëra të mira dhe të këqija, por nëse do t'i marrim në përgjithësi, ndryshimet kanë qenë për keq. Shqipëria është bërë më keq se ç'ishte dhe e keqja është është se të këqijat reklamohen si gjëra të mira.

*Si ka ndryshuar jeta juaj në këto 20 vjet?*

Tani ka më shumë ushqim pa shije, ndërsa nga ana e njohurive, jam bërë më i ditur.

*A janë emancipuar shqiptarët me kulturën e re demokratike në këto 20 vjet?*

Fjala emancipim është një fjalë që përdoret me kuptim të mirë, por ajo përdoret për të mbuluar të këqijat. Shqiptarët sa vjen e po humbasin vetitë e mira, sa vjen e po shthuren.

*Çfarë dallime shikoni tek brezi i ri i shqiptarëve të lindur në demokraci, me brezat e vjetër?*

Brezat e vjetër kanë më shumë vlera. Brezi i sotëm është një brez që dita-ditës po e zhvesh edhe atë fije njerëzillëku që i ka mbetur dhe po shkon poshtë e më poshtë. E bukura është se brezi i ri nuk e kupton dhe mendon se po shkon në rrugën e duhur.

*A jeni optimistë per të ardhmen e demokracisë shqiptare?*

Fjala demokraci përdoret me kuptim të mirë, por nuk jam shumë optimist se gjërat do të jenë të mira për Shqipërinë. Jam 50% optimist. Dëshirë kam që ajo të bëhet sa më mirë, por dëshira dhe realiteti janë dy gjëra të ndryshme.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shqiperia, ka ndryshuar shume pozitivisht :e lashte: dhe lufta, ndaj korrupsjonit po jep frutet e veta.
Un per veten time jam shum optimist.Kemi mare nje rruge te mbare.
Mungon vetem te denojme Nexhmien per kafe.(dhe ja hudhem).

----------


## Jackie

Ka ndryshuar si jo.
Topi eshte i imi ,penalltine e gjuaj vete ,ndryshe te qerova.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ata qe e kane perjetuar Shqiperine e para vitit 1990 e dijne shume mire se si dhe sa ka ndryshuar.

E paimagjinueshme!

Kapercim nga jeta prej kafshe, ne nje jete normale, ne nje jete te lire. 

Ekonomia e tregut i ka dhene frytet e veta. Shqiptaret e para vitit '90 duhet te flasin dhe te rrefejne me shume per brezin qe ka lindur dhe eshte rritur me pas, sepse ata i bejne krahasimet me vendet e zhvilluara dhe harrojne se prinderit e tyre nuk kishin as sapun per te lare kohen, ne kohen kur ata kane lindur.

Kur dola per here te pare nga Shqiperia, pyetja e pare qe m'u be ishte: Si ndihesh?

Shume mire. Jam njeri i lire!

Dikujt mund ti beje pershtypje kjo gje, sepse ndoshta nuk e kane idene se çfare do te thote te jetosh ne nje regjim totalitar.

Te tjerat vijne me kohen, sepse edhe Roma nuk u ndertua per nje dite!

----------


## Izber

Sigurisht qe jeta e shqiptareve ne pergjithesi ka ndryshuar ne keto 20 vite ne kuptimin e mire.Se pari ;sofra e ushqimit eshte begatuar me te gjitha te mirat,.Standardi je permirsuar dhe liria  dhe te drejtat jane ne nivel te mire.Ndersa e.keto gjera per antaret e /PP) qe sot eshte PS-ja nuk eshte e kenaqur sepse ajo per 50 vite eshte mesuar qe te kete dy klasa; a) klasa sunduese ( shtypese) dhe klasa e sundueme / nenshtrueme,e shtypur)klasa e varfur dhe klasa e cila duhet te punoj per klasen sunduese.Pra kjo eshte realiteti dhe e verteta per shqiptaret ne Shqiperi.Keto 20 vitw jane nje kethese e madhe e jetes,dhe pasurise ,zhvillimit dhe ndertimit te shtetit shqiptar.Ka edhe te metat sa i perket ndertimit te demokracise por kjo eshte e natyrshme per qdo demokraci fillestare.Problematike do jete ende derisa te ekzistojn mbeturinat e PP dhe ponjollet e saj te cilat kane lene trashegimin  e pasimit e qe me veshtiresi do largohen.Ja se qfare veprimesh dhe problemesh po i sjellin shtetit dhe demokracise qe 20 vite.Kjo ka lidhje edhe me mentalitetin e popullit ne pergjithesi qe dallon nga popujt e tjere te cilet i kuptojn gjerat ndryshe dhe ndodh qe djali diferencohet nga babai dhe vajza nga nena apo babai.Ndersa te shqiptaret jo.Prandaj per kete them qe mentaliteti te shqiptaret eshte shum i ulet.Mga vjen ky mund te dijn psikologet ?

----------

